# DNP cycle



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Hey guys,

Just ordered some DNP 50x 150mg I will order more if I need more but for now I have them on there way. I was wondering if someone could tell me everything I need to know so I can have a successful cycle? I have researched a bit myself but not how people have used it successfully. I am 6.2 ft weighing in at 100kg dead on and my body fat percentage is 20% hope you guys can help me wisely!

Thank You


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

What do you want to know? everything you could ever need to know has been asked before... Type DNP in the search bar :thumb:


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Ben_Dover said:


> What do you want to know? everything you could ever need to know has been asked before... Type DNP in the search bar :thumb:


I want to know workouts and times and doses?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Ben_Dover said:


> What do you want to know? everything you could ever need to know has been asked before... Type DNP in the search bar :thumb:


x2

I just can't be bothered to answer these vague type of questions


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Echo said:


> x2
> 
> I just can't be bothered to answer these vague type of questions


Clearly very lethargic


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

barneycharles said:


> Clearly very lethargic


To be fair dude, what they are saying is right, i mean i have only just come back to this board after about 6 months away, and i would say 40% of the thread i have seen as of late have related to DNP... so use the search tab or go into the wieghtloss section, everything you need AND MORE is in there...


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

alexyZZZ said:


> To be fair dude, what they are saying is right, i mean i have only just come back to this board after about 6 months away, and i would say 40% of the thread i have seen as of late have related to DNP... so use the search tab or go into the wieghtloss section, everything you need AND MORE is in there...


I was thinking exactly the same earlier... maybe all this DNP news in the media are attracting more users

I don't mind at all giving advice on DNP, it's the area I've researched the most and like getting a good thread going on it. But, what I don't like is this example here, when a person is just too lazy to research and just expects people to tell him everyone in one thread.


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

Echo said:


> I was thinking exactly the same earlier... maybe all this DNP news in the media are attracting more users
> 
> I don't mind at all giving advice on DNP, it's the area I've researched the most and like getting a good thread going on it. But, what I don't like is this example here, when a person is just too lazy to research and just expects people to tell him everyone in one thread.


Agree completely, i mean i personally wouldn't touch it, purely because i am nowhere near the stage in my personal development that i would be considering it worthwhile or neccessary.

... This being said, it does wind me up both with thread like this, and also thread where people are thinking DNP is the answer and a quick fix and haven't trained for more than a month at a time...

... but hey ho, each to their own and best of luck to those that do take it.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

google DNP @ conciliator or dnp @ Diggyv on ukmuscle and read.

Shouldn't have bought it before knowing what to do m8.

And what kind of research have you done if you don't know what kind of workouts you need or dosage?


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

There needs to be a DNP sticky


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

thinkinht said:


> google DNP @ conciliator or dnp @ Diggyv on ukmuscle and read.
> 
> Shouldn't have bought it before knowing what to do m8.
> 
> And what kind of research have you done if you don't know what kind of workouts you need or dosage?


Funny enough I have been training for years and am in the best shape i have ever been in. (Yes I was a fatty) Now I just want to help push through the plateu barrier. I have looked into DNP and i think it gives amazing results yet I still need to be wary of the danger. What I am asking for is advice from users that may give tips. As when i have done cycles of roids I have looked on here for research and it has defo not gone into enough detail after using them I could of been told a lot more. I will tell you what I think I am going to do and please tell me if you think i have it right anyone. I am going to start with 150mg a day for week 1. Week 2 300mg a day for the next 3 weeks. I will drink a lot of water and low carbs. workouts will be slow but still going to the gym. I will stay away from the cardio and will keep in mind not to over do it. on Week 3 I will consider upping dose depending on how my body takes it hoping to get to 450mg. I live on the edge!


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

barneycharles said:


> Funny enough I have been training for years and am in the best shape i have ever been in. (Yes I was a fatty) Now I just want to help push through the plateu barrier. I have looked into DNP and i think it gives amazing results yet I still need to be wary of the danger. What I am asking for is advice from users that may give tips. As when i have done cycles of roids I have looked on here for research and it has defo not gone into enough detail after using them I could of been told a lot more. I will tell you what I think I am going to do and please tell me if you think i have it right anyone.
> 
> *I am going to start with 150mg a day for week 1. Week 2 300mg a day for the next 3 weeks. I will drink a lot of water and low carbs. workouts will be slow but still going to the gym. I will stay away from the cardio and will keep in mind not to over do it. on Week 3 I will consider upping dose depending on how my body takes it hoping to get to 450mg. I live on the edge!*


There we go... you have done a little research 

Okay, so to conclude your plan:

Week 1 - 150mg

Weeks 2-4 - 300mg

Looks good. Alot of people will tell you, not to up the dose to 300mg for your first cycle. However, I recommend 125mg-250mg for a first cycle, and since yours are only 50mg over, 300mg will be fine. Good for starting on 150mg, this will guage your tolerance and how you deal with the sides. Don't jump upto 300mg because you feel you need to, only up the dose IF you feel comfortable

Diet wise; for best results have a diet which is 500 calories under your maintenance (I recommend 2000). Low carbs (no more than 150g) and make them complex (doesn't give as much as a heat spike).

Training wise; you don't need to kill yourself in the gym. I recommend you do your usual weights routine, but you will have to lower the weight. You will be depleted and lethargic, you simply just won't be able to lift what you normally do. I like to add 30 minutes of the crosstrainer PWO too.

Water is very important! Always have a bottle of water with you, and drink at least 5-6 litres a day. I also recommend you carry a high GI drink with you like Lucozade in case you start to go hypoglycemic.

Here's some links:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/251953-dangerous-dnp-t3.html

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=1085921


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

barneycharles said:


> Funny enough I have been training for years and am in the best shape i have ever been in. (Yes I was a fatty) Now I just want to help push through the plateu barrier. I have looked into DNP and i think it gives amazing results yet I still need to be wary of the danger. What I am asking for is advice from users that may give tips. As when i have done cycles of roids I have looked on here for research and it has defo not gone into enough detail after using them I could of been told a lot more. I will tell you what I think I am going to do and please tell me if you think i have it right anyone. I am going to start with 150mg a day for week 1. Week 2 300mg a day for the next 3 weeks. I will drink a lot of water and low carbs. workouts will be slow but still going to the gym. I will stay away from the cardio and will keep in mind not to over do it. on Week 3 I will consider upping dose depending on how my body takes it hoping to get to 450mg. I live on the edge!


Plan is good mate, see if you started w/ this we'd have been much more helpfull.

You need to run anciliaries with it, vit c, vit e and electrolytes supplements are the bare minimum, I personally run much more (check my log), DiggyV's log also contains some good info about supps to take w/ dnp.

Start at 150 but then don't jump to 300 ED, I feel it may be a bit much, how about you try 150,300,150 for a few days and then up the dose if you feel good. you can feel fine on one dose and crash and burn on one slightly higher. Just take it slow mate ^^ . And a great tip is to take it at night, you will sweat like a pig.


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

thinkinht said:


> Plan is good mate, see if you started w/ this we'd have been much more helpfull.
> 
> You need to run anciliaries with it, vit c, vit e and electrolytes supplements are the bare minimum, I personally run much more (check my log), DiggyV's log also contains some good info about supps to take w/ dnp.
> 
> Start at 150 but then don't jump to 300 ED, I feel it may be a bit much, how about you try 150,300,150 for a few days and then up the dose if you feel good. you can feel fine on one dose and crash and burn on one slightly higher. Just take it slow mate ^^ . And a great tip is to take it at night, you will sweat like a pig.


SO best thing is Just sweat f*cking crazy at night then in the day it should calm down or will the heat carry on?

Thanks btw yeah should of started liek that instead of coming in clueless!


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

Echo said:


> There we go... you have done a little research
> 
> Okay, so to conclude your plan:
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate very helpful!


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

As it's not a race, why not try 2 weeks of just 125mg and see where it gets you.

Personally I managed hard physical work all day and cardio on 125mg, but I was finished after 2 weeks, I had nothing left.


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Expect the crazy carb cravings :cursing:

If you give in to those, "you will be sleeping with the fishes" :2guns:

Swimming in your own sweat at night is not nice!


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

You should sweat at night and be mostly fine during the day as long as you're in a cool room. if there are heaters on you're ****ed. I take it at night after dinner to avoid carb heat, next morning i can eat as much carbs as I want I don't feel any heat increase. One thing to watch out for is the hunger, personally sibutramine worked well for me to counter this.

Don't do 125 for 2 weeks, if you can handle it jump on 250, at 125 the weight loss won't be worth the crappy feeling (you'll get used to it after a while wether it's 125 or 250).


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

thinkinht said:


> You should sweat at night and be mostly fine during the day as long as you're in a cool room. if there are heaters on you're ****ed. I take it at night after dinner to avoid carb heat, next morning i can eat as much carbs as I want I don't feel any heat increase. One thing to watch out for is the hunger, personally sibutramine worked well for me to counter this.
> 
> Don't do 125 for 2 weeks, if you can handle it jump on 250, at 125 the weight loss won't be worth the crappy feeling (you'll get used to it after a while wether it's 125 or 250).


For the hunger part of things can you suggest a food that may depress this liek nuts or are they too carby? Or is it literally dont touch carbs or uurll heat liek crazy?


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

I ate Carbs and was fine.

At 125mg you can eat a huge bowl of pasta and be fine.


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

paullen said:


> I ate Carbs and was fine.
> 
> At 125mg you can eat a huge bowl of pasta and be fine.


As in you were fine with heat or fat loss? I want to loose a lot but does that mean I have to be on no carbs or can I still eat normal amount of carbs?


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry, I was fine as in body temperature.

Fat loss has been good, not out of this world. On the second cycle I Upped it to 250mg a day, a little warmer, but not the soaked sheets other people talk about. I upped it to 500mg for one day, but got too warm for my liking so dropped back down to 250mg. After 2 weeks I had enough. I'm planning on one more 2 week cycle then I should be where I want to be with visible abs.

Both cycles I've played 5 a side, cycled and managed time on the rower. T3 seems to have helped no end, but that could just be a personal thing.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

so you've done your research and yet you want to run it up to 500 mg a day?

yeah. ok.


----------



## thinkinht (Jan 5, 2014)

paullen said:


> Sorry, I was fine as in body temperature.
> 
> Fat loss has been good, not out of this world. On the second cycle I Upped it to 250mg a day, a little warmer, but not the soaked sheets other people talk about. I upped it to 500mg for one day, but got too warm for my liking so dropped back down to 250mg. After 2 weeks I had enough. I'm planning on one more 2 week cycle then I should be where I want to be with visible abs.
> 
> Both cycles I've played 5 a side, cycled and managed time on the rower. T3 seems to have helped no end, but that could just be a personal thing.


you were on 500 without sweating at night? I don't want to make assumptions mate but your stuff might be fake. What brand was it? It's either that or you have one hell of a tolerance.


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

No at 250mg I was sweating, but not soaking the sheets. At 500mg I was too warm to be comfortable, so dropped straight back to 250. Of course there is every possibility mine are under dosed, but their reviews are good. Are can't name the lab as it's also the supplier.


----------

